# info



## 24kgold (Jul 13, 2012)

Do any refineries buy mixed pt and pd bars that will pay for content?


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2012)

All of the time.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 13, 2012)

It has a lot to do with how much you have. Lou who is one of our moderators here on the forum might be interested, don't know.


----------



## jamaicanyute (Jul 13, 2012)

I find it hard to seperate the pt from pd , i got some oz. bars mixed with the two pgm's , whos interested exactly.


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2012)

PM if you're interested. I am if you are.

Thanks.


----------

